

Dominos Pizza and Your Privacy - dbbo
http://dbbo.posterous.com/dominos-pizza-and-your-privacy

======
SkipHeadJr
None of the information listed is private.

~~~
dbbo
The phone number is unlisted, but the point is that it was supposed to be sent
over HTTPS and it wasn't.

